# [Question] Game install need root?



## ShadowCat (Jan 30, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
I just had a question. Does anyone know if there is anyway to install "Final Fantasy Dimensions" without having rooted my Note 2? Every site that I find the apk+app data says I need to use either Titanium back up or Google Play Store v3.10.10+Installer v1.0.5 by ChelpuS, to install it. Both of those require root access. But I was hoping there was some way I could do it without worrying about rooting my new Note 2?


----------

